

Ask HN: Is Techcrunch better post-Arrington? - cavalcade

Is it me or Techcrunch became less tabloid-y lately and amped up the quality of writing since Arrington got pushed out? How do you find the blog's quality now?
======
al_james
It seems to talk about watches more.

------
thigbee
Seems the same to me.

